# Albino Dragon Blood?



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just bought what I believe to be an Albino DragonBlood Peacock... Can anyone confirm this or steer me in the correct direction?



















Thanks!
Succinimide


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

It doesnt have the red eyes. I dont thinks its albino


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

so... would this be a normal dragonblood? haha


----------



## Succinimide (Jun 17, 2012)

I was also thinking about a sunburst perhaps, but it doesnt seem red enough for that.

Could this be some sort of hybrid?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Succinimide said:


> I was also thinking about a sunburst perhaps, but it doesnt seem red enough for that.
> 
> Could this be some sort of hybrid?


Technically they are all hybrids. I am not sure how anybody can tell the difference. I just call them all sunburst/dragons blood/fire fish/strawberry, etc...I think unless you purchased one from the originally created strain you can't be certain what your buying is 100% dragons blood. They can be stunning no matter what they are. If you are looking for certain characteristics such as a purple/pink/red with some white and blue fins then get a good look at previous offspring or parents of these fish. Just hard to say. Even fish from the same parents can look different.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned the names all point to the same fish. Their is quite a bit of variation in them; I have two in my 180g, One is very orange like yours with a orange face and another which has alot more white and has a pinkish shoulder. They were both sold to me as dragonbloods.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Michael_M said:


> As far as I'm concerned the names all point to the same fish. Their is quite a bit of variation in them; I have two in my 180g, One is very orange like yours with a orange face and another which has alot more white and has a pinkish shoulder. They were both sold to me as dragonbloods.


I agree....I say just be happy with a beautiful fish.

Oh...here is my albino strawberry peacock....



















They can be super aggressive as well so keep an eye out.


----------

